
Yahoo backs Google's response to China hackers - AjJi
http://ajji.posterous.com/yahoo-backs-googles-response-to-china-hackers#
======
gr366
Easy enough to throw your lot in with the one who stood up to the bully first.
Especially after you've already handed over your info to the Chinese
government.

~~~
tptacek
Better then that they should _not_ have stood by Google?

~~~
gr366
If they have no action to take, does it really matter what they say? More
relevant will be what Microsoft does in response, since Yahoo is basically out
of the China search game.

